# cigarette lighter plug with on off switch



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

The old rotator strobe's cigarette lighter plug broke a wire. I replaced it twice with cheapo ends. I want to get a new plug end that has an on / off switch like my newer strobe light has. Anybody have a link or a website that sells these type of switches? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

DodgeBlizzard;1234926 said:


> The old rotator strobe's cigarette lighter plug broke a wire. I replaced it twice with cheapo ends. I want to get a new plug end that has an on / off switch like my newer strobe light has. Anybody have a link or a website that sells these type of switches? Thanks in advance.


Radio shack sells them with a 10' cord...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

DodgeBlizzard;1234926 said:


> The old rotator strobe's cigarette lighter plug broke a wire. I replaced it twice with cheapo ends. I want to get a new plug end that has an on / off switch like my newer strobe light has. Anybody have a link or a website that sells these type of switches? Thanks in advance.


i have one laying in my shop, its your for postage.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

speedtech.com sells them.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

https://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=12&id=22

didnt find speedtech but found this place . this it ?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

yep, thats it


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Not sure if this will make sense, or you've already solved the problem, but... 
At Canadian Tiretymusic go and buy a little switch. Most vehicles have a space somewhere on the dash that has removable pieces of plastic, remove one, drill a large enough hole to fit the switch into, cut the wire to the cigarette plug, split it into two (hook the cigarette lighter back up), hook the other to the switch, run wires from the switch the light and you`re all set. This is what we`ve done to the green volunteer firefighter lights. Works perfect because it looks professionally done. It`s also very cheap, and you don`t have to mess around with wires, just hide them


----------



## AA Snowplowing (Mar 12, 2010)

Radio Shack has one with on/off switch and a pilot light indicating on. . .


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just make sure you find one that will take atleast 15 amps 20 would be better.


----------

